# Who would dare give me the raspberry.



## Battou (Jun 30, 2008)

(Bonus points for anyone who gets the reference)

Vivitar 400mm on 2x teleconverter on Canon EF, ASA 800





See it bigger Here

I think I may have over exadgerated the grain but I like it


----------



## Bryant (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't get it. Is this a game trying to identify the bird? Anyways, to much noise...


----------



## Battou (Jun 30, 2008)

Bryant said:


> I don't get it. Is this a game trying to identify the bird? Anyways, to much noise...



No game, I also stated I exaderated the film grain.


----------



## Bryant (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh ok, gotcha. Well in that case, it's good. Silhouette of the hawk adds character.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 1, 2008)

Lone Star...

I like the noise, but that's just me.  It doesn't look like the noise from my camera, though.  My camera's noise is ugly, but yours has character. 

Its simple but its neat.  I don't know about any composition tips.  And you probably would know better than I do even if I did.   Thank you for sharing, Mr. Battou.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, very obvious line.  I got it just by reading the thread title before I even ready the actual thread.  Spaceballs!!  Within the first fifth of the movie when he wants to prevent Spaceball 1 from seeing that he's rescuing the princess (Vespa) from the tractor beam.


----------



## Battou (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys....Now my only question is, did you actually see the star?


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 1, 2008)

Battou said:


> Thanks guys....Now my only question is, did you actually see the star?



In the photo?  No.


----------



## Battou (Jul 1, 2008)

It's there, Faint but there. Came out of the camera with it, that was how I came up with the name "Lone Star" for it.


----------



## astrostu (Jul 1, 2008)

Battou said:


> Thanks guys....Now my only question is, did you actually see the star?



Oh wait, you mean there was actually a photo with the thread?


----------



## Battou (Jul 1, 2008)

astrostu said:


> Oh wait, you mean there was actually a photo with the thread?



:mrgreen: Yup


----------



## altyfc (Jul 1, 2008)

Where is the star then?


----------



## Battou (Jul 1, 2008)

altyfc said:


> Where is the star then?


highlighted


----------



## Battou (Jul 1, 2008)

...Wow once that was revield this just died....


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 2, 2008)

Was the reference Monty Python and the guest for the Holy Grail and is that an unladen swallow?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 2, 2008)

Battou said:


> (Bonus points for anyone who gets the reference)--


 
The awards for the worst film and actors of the year


----------



## Battou (Jul 3, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> Was the reference Monty Python and the guest for the Holy Grail and is that an unladen swallow?



Spaceballs reference, a line by Dark Helmit after having the radar Jammed. The one who would give him the raspberry was Lone Star.....Lone Star being what I titled this picture...


----------



## McQueen278 (Jul 4, 2008)

oh dang, foiled again by Mel Brooks!


----------

